# Minecraft



## JTM (Apr 4, 2011)

Brothers play video games as well.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 4, 2011)

I love that game! It is so addicting. I am building a castle right now and plan to add a lodge onto it soon.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol, so what is this game?  What is it about and what do you do?  Is it on PC or what?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a PC game. Basically it is just a game where you can build just about anything that you can think of. It uses simple blocks, which I think are 1m cubes. So everything you build is to scale. There are some enemies in it but you can just avoid those. It's a really simple game but it is addicting. 

There are some people that have built some amazing things.

Here is the start of a starship Enterprise:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2-d5a3r94

And Titanic : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrJJdf0OhFw


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 4, 2011)

JTM said:


> Brothers play video games as well.


  Its the virtual world we're takin' over?  ;-)


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 4, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Here is the start of a starship Enterprise: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2-d5a3r94 And Titanic : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrJJdf0OhFw




Holy cow!...lol  I thought the Titanic was awesome, but the Enterprise is crazy...lol  I wonder what it is going to be like when they get the inside finished.  How long does it take to create something like that?


----------



## JTM (Apr 5, 2011)

the entireprise is still in progress i believe... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epYmWk9Q3g4&NR=1


----------



## Benton (Apr 5, 2011)

Of course its still in progress, they're building the enterprise. To scale. Out of bricks. I mean, seriously, who does that? They'll probably never finish.

Though seriously good nerd cred for trying.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 5, 2011)

MikeMay said:
			
		

> Its the virtual world we're takin' over?  ;-)



It's a conspiracy!


----------



## JTM (Apr 5, 2011)

Benton said:


> Of course its still in progress, they're building the enterprise. To scale. Out of bricks. I mean, seriously, who does that? They'll probably never finish.
> 
> Though seriously good nerd cred for trying.


 last i heard there were about 30-50 people working on it still.  these people don't go outside.  there's a term for these types of gamers... "poopsockers."  they'll get it done.


----------



## Benton (Apr 5, 2011)

JTM said:


> there's a term for these types of gamers... "poopsockers." they'll get it done.



Wow... thats disgusting. I'll never forget that.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 6, 2011)

There is a video that has been done on youtube of the interior. I know that the hangar bays are done, complete with shuttles. The bridge is also done. The video even shows working elevators using water. I haven't figured it out yet but would love to add the elevators to my castle. I am not one of those poopsockers but when I am not on this forum at work I am on minecraft. To answer any questions that may arise from that statement I have *alot* of free time at work.


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 6, 2011)

Benton said:


> Wow... thats disgusting. I'll never forget that.



I'm working real hard to forget...  ;-)


----------

